# Dishwasher 90 socket



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Works really damn well


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm assuming you made that socket like that?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet. Lemme know what size socket I need to cut down with my Rotary tool.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Sweet. Lemme know what size socket I need to cut down with my Rotary tool.


looks like 11/16"


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Great idea, to bad all the dishwashers are going to that hose bib thread x 3/8 90.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Bravo. That's a good idea.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It seems like you are putting that fitting while laying on the floor when the dishwasher is in place..

its easier doing it while the dishwasher is out of the cabinets .... just lay the dishwasher on its back this way you can use two wrenchs so you dont twist the part on the dishwasher


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

11/16, oldschool, Ive done it that way for years, but Trust me, this tool is awesome. Also most builders I do work for set and mount the dishwasher before we come in. Or just anytime it is set in place this tool helps. 

Their are trick tools for lots of things that you could just use two wrenches on.

By the way, I bought this, didn't make it. But I'm sure it could be replicated fairly easy. I think I paid $6 for it couple years back


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

look here :

http://plumbingpartsdepot.info/html/2654.html

no endorsement : I have never purchased anyhing from this company


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

HOMER said:


> look here :
> 
> http://plumbingpartsdepot.info/html/2654.html
> 
> no endorsement : I have never purchased anyhing from this company


Price tripled!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> It seems like you are putting that fitting while laying on the floor when the dishwasher is in place..
> 
> its easier doing it while the dishwasher is out of the cabinets .... just lay the dishwasher on its back this way you can use two wrenchs so you dont twist the part on the dishwasher


Might be why they went to garden hose thread, to keep plumbers from breaking it


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Might be why they went to garden hose thread, to keep plumbers from breaking it


Most of the garden hose thread solenoid connections are nylon, which makes it very easy to cross-thread the connection.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Might be why they went to garden hose thread, to keep plumbers from breaking it


I think it is more then likely they went to garden hose thread to make it so the delivery truck drivers can install a dishwasher instead of needing a plumber to do it.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

What was the real reason for the change?

Anybody?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> What was the real reason for the change?
> 
> Anybody?


Just about everyone know how to screw a garden hose on and plug into a electrical outlet.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Most of the garden hose thread solenoid connections are nylon, which makes it very easy to cross-thread the connection.


 
I wouldn't know, never crossed a thread in my life :whistling2:

The GHT connection does ease the installation for the common handihack and appliance installer.

HD and blowes might have somthing to with this. Defiantly a turd in the mix


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> What was the real reason for the change?
> 
> Anybody?


I dunno.

One benefit to the connection is that it makes it much easier to clean out the screen in the solenoid.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I dunno.
> 
> One benefit to the connection is that it makes it much easier to clean out the screen in the solenoid.


That's true, I'm gonna swap mine out just for that reason. Thanks


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

I use a basin wrench


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Those are called weatherhead sockets I find those and crowfoot's invaluable when working on my semi!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> What was the real reason for the change?
> 
> Anybody?


Considering that product approvals are decided by board regulators, whom in turn work for "elected" officials, whom in turn need to "generate" financial support to win elections.

Voila! - garden hose plumbing = board approved.


<cough> Homely despot<cough> much easier for the DIY - H/O....better for profits.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Considering that product approvals are decided by board regulators, whom in turn work for "elected" officials, whom in turn need to "generate" financial support to win elections.
> 
> AKA - garden hose plumbing = board approved.
> 
> ...


 






True. We plumbers are getting squeezed from different sides.........


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Nice Tool!*

Think I'll make me one or just buy it Thanks.

I do not like the new garden hose connection...the silly hose gaskets under a D/W will leak causing lots of damage! hmmm must have been designed by an unemployed plumber.


----------

